# Dream bones causing diarrhea?



## Marvelmama (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey all! Like many other gsp owners, our 4 month old pup has a sensitive stomach. When we transitioned her food when we first got her, she got diarrhea. If she is crated & stressed, diarrhea. I've noticed the last few times that I've give her dream bones (rawhide free "bone" ) she is getting diarrhea. I'm wondering if it's from the bones or another factor that I just haven't thought of? She's very healthy & it doesn't seem to bother her either way but idk if I need to discontinue or let her system adjust to them? Anyone have any similar experiences or suggestions? We're going to go broke if we can only buy bully sticks...


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Usually when trying to pinpoint the reason for a problem, you use the elemination method. Stop giving the dream bones

for a few days or a week and see if the problem diarrhea stops.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

No bones

don't over feed

nothing except her kibble


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The following is a list of ingredients from the chicken flavor of Dream Bones. 

If the list on your package contains similar ingredients (like corn, Red dye#40 and several others).....these can give all sorts of negative effects! 

Corn, Chicken, Glycerin, Sorbitol, Fructose, Maltodextrin, Barley Malt Syrup, (Note: these are all forms of sugar), Gelatin Salt, Natural & Artificial Flavors, Titanium Dioxide, Sweet Potatoes, Peas, Carrots, Xanthan Gum, Dicalcium Phosphate, Sodium Pyrophosphate, Potassium Sorbate (Preservative), Sodium Propionate (Preservative), Sodium Tripolyphosphate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin E Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Niacinamide, FD&C Red No. 40, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement


The following would be a better alternative IF the dog cannot have real RAW bones. 
BUT, to be safe.... when it gets to soft....remove the chew from the dog/pup: 

get the *11" chews*. They come in several flavors: https://www.earthanimal.com/p/no-hide-venison-11-chews/ 

Moms


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

More like a Dream for the company but a nightmare for a dog's GI track.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

YES the dream bone gave my dog diarrhea! 
He had a dream bone, really enjoyed it, and the next morning, his poop was a yellow puddle.

Since that was the only thing he ate (other than usual dogfood) then I knew it was the dream bone! 
Haven't bought them since.

Bully rings and bully sticks are cheaper by mail-order than browsing at the petstore, I found.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

dream bones? more like night mare .

your dog is not a land fill . 

your kibble might not be super good either.

diarrhea is an attempt to purge -- 

you say thie dog is healthy- but diarrhea and the cause may change that over
to some chronic condition .

diarrhea on being stressed needs to be addressed -- food can affect stress response 

review the entire diet , and medication/deworming history and get to a good base quickly


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A dried beef trachea tube is a "dream" chew for most dogs. It's easily digested and is made out of _food_ (i.e., beef), not junk. Supervise during chewing. I buy them in bulk from Bestbullysticks.com (they're from Brazilian or US cattle).


----------



## Marvelmama (Sep 21, 2018)

Magwart said:


> A dried beef trachea tube is a "dream" chew for most dogs. It's easily digested and is made out of _food_ (i.e., beef), not junk. Supervise during chewing. I buy them in bulk from Bestbullysticks.com (they're from Brazilian or US cattle).


She "picked" one of these from a local pet store but as soon as we were home she ignored it completely. I've had to throw away several "real" bone type products because of this. ?


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi, never heard of the Dream Chew brand but there is a brand that my little local pet store carries that is called No-Hide made by Earth Animal, they come in chicken, beef and salmon, the *Ingredients:* Chicken Chews: Chicken, Chicken Gelatin, Brown Rice Flour, Organic Eggs, Olive Oil, Banana, Bromelain (Pineapple). Korra has a terrible stomach and I can usually tell exactly what has given her the runs since we limit her diet, sometimes it's just trial and error but if you try and keep the food/treats ingredients to a minimum the less chance you'll have with upsetting her belly. The No-Hides are kind of expensive too but last Korra quite a while, she is not really a chewer, more of a hider. She likes the bully sticks on occasion and also the Whimsey's rice/veggie chews once in a while. Most of the time we find half eaten chews hidden in the laundry or (we work from home and keep the stuff we sell online in totes) in the totes in the basement or hidden behind a chair or under the table. You can try the raw marrow bones but limit the time she has with them, (these are the best teeth cleaners for them) all my previous dogs loved these and got hours of enjoyment but not Korra, she hides them in the yard, same with raw turkey necks. You just have to experiment and see what agrees with her, remember she is a baby and her tummy will mature as she gets older and she will be able to handle different things too but keep it as natural as you can. Good luck!


----------

